# Mr. Aqua 11.4g Blue Diamond tank/Riparium now with Super Tigers



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I've decided to go full rip with this...not just a planted HOB. It'll happen over time, but will happen.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Tank back painted...

Prepped...



Painted...







Going out tomorrow to hunt for some rock for the scape. Look I'm going for is based off this pic taken by karatekid14....


----------



## Jay Wee (Apr 14, 2013)

Have you considered Seiryu rocks? They look amazing in water. I recently got some and added it to my tank. The light reflects very nicely on the rocks.

Check it out.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I did, but I don't want to pay for rocks...lol...I think I'll go that route when I setup my 12" cube though. I do love the look of Seiryu stone and your tank looks great, nice and healthy.


----------



## Jay Wee (Apr 14, 2013)

Nubster said:


> I did, but I don't want to pay for rocks...lol...I think I'll go that route when I setup my 12" cube though. I do love the look of Seiryu stone and your tank looks great, nice and healthy.


Thank you sir. Can't wait to see what you do to this tank.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Sweet idea on doing a Rip. I will maybe try them someday, but I'm content to watch others for now. 

I use construction paper on my tanks lol. I'm a lazy guy there!


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

I will definitely be following this!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks! Been watching yours as well. I'll be doing the scape in this thing this evening and flooding it. Shrimp will be here this week, not sure what day speedie is shipping. Hopefully he'll send out a PM to let us know so we can expect them.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Speak of the Devil...looks like the shrimp are shipping out today so I should have them tomorrow...time to get busy!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mr. Aqua 11.4g Blue Diamond tank/Riparium*

Hehe did you pick express or just live very close?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Express. I hated to shell out that much but since I paid $9 per shrimp, I figured better safe than sorry. I'm on the east coast so I can't really get too much further from him. I was afraid that the shrimp would take several days to get here just going priority.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mr. Aqua 11.4g Blue Diamond tank/Riparium*



Nubster said:


> Express. I hated to shell out that much but since I paid $9 per shrimp, I figured better safe than sorry. I'm on the east coast so I can't really get too much further from him. I was afraid that the shrimp would take several days to get here just going priority.


It really only takes two to three days if planned around busy times. A friend and I who shipped together are also east coast. We did express in winter but priority now. Nick's a pro packer


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Stand nearly done. I re-purposed an old cabinet that I had. It's really old judging by how it's built. It was in the house when I bought it. I'd have to guess from the 50's or 60's. Lady I bought my house from lived in it since 1927.

Anyways, I stripped it, repainted, and replaced the top. I went with a tile top. Mostly because that was easy and I have stuff on hand. I didn't take progress or before pics, but here's an idea...still need to re-install the doors and paint the trim around the top, which I ripped from old 2x6 from the carport I tore down and rebuilt over the winter, but that can wait...


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Pile of rocks I collected today, scrubbed and ready for vinegar testing and final selection...


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

More re-purpose...used some of my yoga mat for under the tank. Figured it might as well get used someway or another...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lookin good bro. Sub'd


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

THANKS!

Good dose of Liam's "Secret Sauce"...


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Hardscape in place...needs washed off but you can get an idea...


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks like this is going to be a fun scape! Can't wait to see this tank progress. Subscribed.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks! I need to look over your thread as well. 

So now there's plants and water! Mostly crypts, I have no idea what they are, there's one anubias nana that's been in a old 10g that's been hiding under my 75g tank in complete darkness for literally a couple months, Fissidens tied to the wood, Hydrocotyle Japan in the foreground, hoping it will carpet for me, and some subwassertang in the corner. Not sure if that's staying, but I wanted it in there for the biofilm and for what small amount of biofiltration it might provide. I shoved a well seeded sponge filter sponge in the AC50, there's also a small piece of foam media that's seeded as well as the biomax stuff that came with the AC30 I originally bought that's seeded. I'll leave that stuff in until I'm satisfied the tank is completely seeded and ready to stand on it's own. 

Don't mind the big rock up front, it's just there to weight down the end of the branch. It'll come out once the wood is water logged completely...


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mr. Aqua 11.4g Blue Diamond tank/Riparium*

Looking great thus far. Will it be instantly cycled by tomorrow or are you giving it a few days?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I'll check parameters but I'm hoping it will be good to go right away. I have enough seeded stuff in there to cover the bioload I think, it's just whether or not anything in the tank is producing ammonia. I never did find out if Eco-Complete leeches anything.


----------



## Pablom (Apr 11, 2013)

Nubster said:


> Thanks! I need to look over your thread as well.
> 
> So now there's plants and water! Mostly crypts, I have no idea what they are, there's one anubias nana that's been in a old 10g that's been hiding under my 75g tank in complete darkness for literally a couple months, Fissidens tied to the wood, Hydrocotyle Japan in the foreground, hoping it will carpet for me, and some subwassertang in the corner. Not sure if that's staying, but I wanted it in there for the biofilm and for what small amount of biofiltration it might provide. I shoved a well seeded sponge filter sponge in the AC50, there's also a small piece of foam media that's seeded as well as the biomax stuff that came with the AC30 I originally bought that's seeded. I'll leave that stuff in until I'm satisfied the tank is completely seeded and ready to stand on it's own.
> 
> Don't mind the big rock up front, it's just there to weight down the end of the branch. It'll come out once the wood is water logged completely...


Scape looks great! Good luck with your shrimp today.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks. Water really clear up a lot over night. Still lots of bubbles everywhere but they should be gone before long. Plants looking a little sad but I figure it's just transplant shock. Hopefully they rebound quick. I'm hoping to get the HOB planted or partially planted this evening. 

Not sure if the shrimp will make it here today or not. They went from CA to MD since yesterday, I'm hoping they get here to WV today. Already too late to be delivered to my house but if they get to my PO before 5pm I can at least pick them up.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mr. Aqua 11.4g Blue Diamond tank/Riparium*

Fingers crossed! I'm counting on mine tomorrow or Friday 

Let me tell you what.. My tank looks awesome. Everything cleared up. I think I've got something they'll enjoy.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks like it to me. I'm going to try hard to keep my tank as my "flagship" tank. I tend to get a little lazy at times and let things get out of whack, not with this tank.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mr. Aqua 11.4g Blue Diamond tank/Riparium*



Nubster said:


> Looks like it to me. I'm going to try hard to keep my tank as my "flagship" tank. I tend to get a little lazy at times and let things get out of whack, not with this tank.


I like the term. I have a super small flagship tank. I set it up so other than moss growing out, it is pretty much fail proof. My CRS spec. Super tiny, pretty self sustaining.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice. I want to do a small tank for my office. Probably not as small as yours...I'm thinking a 3g tank or something. Probably just a neo cull tank. I need to get the 12" cube up and running. I'll probably put all my PFR's in it and shut down the last 20L I have running. Then I might, I might get one more tank, another frameless, and try super tigers again...if I don't try them in one of the other tanks.

Shrimp were about 45 minutes from me at 11:30 this morning according to updated shipping. So...they _should_ be here before 5pm with the PO closes so I'm hoping that I'll have this this evening.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

This tank looks great! I'm definitely subscribing to this. I'm also looking forward to my shrimp they need to get here NOW!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

SHRIMP HAVE LANDED....THE SHRIMP HAVE ARRIVED!!!!

They are gorgeous!!! No time for pics right now, I'll definitely get some up later!!!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

NOT ACCEPTABLE. I M U S T S E E.

Cmon! Don't make us wait lol.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Nubster said:


> More re-purpose...used some of my yoga mat for under the tank. Figured it might as well get used someway or another...


Haha, I've done the same thing except mine is hot pink! Can't wait to see the new shrimp. The tank is looking very nice.


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Ahhh my BD are waiting for me once i get out of work. Only one more hour! So exciting, and love the new scape! Cant wait to see it evolve, happy shrimping!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

One DOA and lost one 

No pics yet. Just got home from work, shrimp are all over the tank. Parameters are good, maybe just shipping stress, not sure. Hope the rest adapt and are ok.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mr. Aqua 11.4g Blue Diamond tank/Riparium*



Nubster said:


> One DOA and lost one
> 
> No pics yet. Just got home from work, shrimp are all over the tank. Parameters are good, maybe just shipping stress, not sure. Hope the rest adapt and are ok.


Wow what ?!? That's über disappointing. Here's to hoping they're doing ok now. 

Pictures?


----------



## mcclure91 (Aug 7, 2011)

Tanks looking good cant wait to see your BD


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

DISCLAIMER....this is a really bad picture...I just want to show how insanely blue these shrimp are. This was taken yesterday literally 10 minutes after the shrimp where in the tank. They were just as blue in the bag even after being shipped across the country overnight! I will get better pictures this evening now that they have settled down. Yesterday they were zipping around so much it was impossible to get a clean shot...


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mr. Aqua 11.4g Blue Diamond tank/Riparium*

They look just as good for you as they do for me! 

I seem to have one lighter blue and 5 super dark ones!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, most of mine are borderline black with one being almost a super, super dark brown.


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

Must own those shrimp HNNNNNNNNGGGGGG


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Here's a_ slightly_ better shot of a male...


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mr. Aqua 11.4g Blue Diamond tank/Riparium*



Nubster said:


> Yeah, most of mine are borderline black with one being almost a super, super dark brown.


WOW Just went through a nightmare lol. I'll detail it in my thread. But they look amazing in my tank. I'm just watching them now.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Not blue but still a sweet looking shrimp...looks like chocolate covered blueberry maybe...


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mr. Aqua 11.4g Blue Diamond tank/Riparium now with shrimp and lot o'pics*



Nubster said:


> Here's a_ slightly_ better shot of a male...


Well crap I might have 6 females. The statistical percentage possibility is so low for that, though.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

If it is true...I'll RAOK you a couple males when I have some to spare.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

nubster said:


> if it is true...i'll raok you a couple males when i have some to spare.


raok?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mr. Aqua 11.4g Blue Diamond tank/Riparium now with shrimp and lot o'pics*



Nubster said:


> If it is true...I'll RAOK you a couple males when I have some to spare.


Heh I'll trade ya for something if it is. Appreciate it.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Shrimpo_Brian said:


> raok?


*R*andom
*A*ct
*O*f
*K*indness

Basically giving away something randomly without expecting anything in return. Pretty common for folks here to give away plants, livestock, equipment randomly, sometimes with a little game attached and the winner getting the free thing. It's fun, feels good to give away stuff, and it's a good way to get rid of extra stuff you don't want/need without throwing it away.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Nubster said:


> *R*andom
> *A*ct
> *O*f
> *K*indness


ohh haha okay.


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

I love the colors. Can't wait to see more photos. Love the shrimp!


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

:thumbsup: very pretty shrimp


----------



## water-kitties (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow these guys are really beautiful! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## mcclure91 (Aug 7, 2011)

very good looking shrimp how are you liking the fugeray r? I was looking at getting one for my 5 gal chi


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

mcclure91 said:


> very good looking shrimp how are you liking the fugeray r? I was looking at getting one for my 5 gal chi


It's great for the price. I can't say how it will be in the long run or how plants will do under it since I've only had it on a tank one day. But I think it'll work fine. It's pretty low light for sure, which is what I want for this tank, at least at the moment. I may switch to a FugeRay 2 though so I can hang it higher over the tank. That way once the HOB is planted and I get some rip. action going, the light will be higher above the tank so those plants will benefit as well. I may even just hang a couple pendants instead and use a couple 13w CFL's...I just gotta figure out how high to keep things low light or get some floaters.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Just another couple shots of the "chocolate" female...these shots show a slight bluish tint hiding in the shell...


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mr. Aqua 11.4g Blue Diamond tank/Riparium now with shrimp and lot o'pics*

That red one is so odd lol. I'm surprised it was included TBH. Doesn't seem to fit the BD type we've seen so far. 

I know It has speckles of blue, but I figured it'd be blue with speckles of red lol


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Also, re-checked parameters...glad to see that things are good...I got 0, 0, 10 and pH 7.6...so looks like the seeded media is doing fine. I need to check GH/KH tomorrow to see how it's doing, but I know my tap water is just fine for neos...I just want to check to make sure the rocks haven't messed with it any.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

MABJ said:


> That red one is so odd lol. I'm surprised it was included TBH. Doesn't seem to fit the BD type we've seen so far.
> 
> I know It has speckles of blue, but I figured it'd be blue with speckles of red lol


Yeah, not sure how she fits in. Who knows...maybe she'll pop out some monster blues in the future.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

^ That one is really cool!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Not much to report bump. Still not seeing shrimp often. Lost another one too. Noticed there was a PFR baby in the tank, must have hitch hiked in with some moss I added from my PFR tank. Caught it pretty easily and back to its own tank.


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

Good thing it was a baby or you might have little mutts running around haha.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mr. Aqua 11.4g Blue Diamond tank/Riparium now with shrimp and lot o'pics*

Well thats no good. Sorry you had a death. Any pregnancies?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Thought I had a berried female from the start, but not so sure now. I don't see them often enough to be able to monitor. I may have to place another order when speedie gets more so I can re-establish my shrinking colony.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mr. Aqua 11.4g Blue Diamond tank/Riparium now with shrimp and lot o'pics*

Hopefully they'll breed and you don't have to. My 6 are strong, and I'm 60% sure I've got 2 males. I'm 100% sure I've got one male.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I hope so too. I might grab a few anyways, he owes me one for the DOA. I want to order some of his Supreme Reds anyways to add to my stock of PFR...so when he gets more Blue Diamonds in, I'll probably get a few and ask to see if he can send me some that are sexed so I know I have a couple males. I know there was one in there, haven't seen him lately though. None of them really, only when lights are out.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

New shrimp are here. Bought 10 Super Tigers to add to the tank. They are drip acclimating as I type. I plan to drip them for at least a couple hours. Hope to get some pics of the shrimp up later after they are in the tank. Here's a few of them dripping...

Packaged well...


My setup...


Container with the shrimp...


And just throwing this in...my planted HOB is doing well. I plan to add more plants in time and get some rip planters as well. I need a better lighting solution too. That light is great for just over the tank but it doesn't really give light to the HOB unless I twist it up at an angle. I need to get something to hang over the tank...something with a little more power that can be hung high enough to clear the plants but still provide enough light to the bottom of the tank. I thought just a CFL and clip on dome suspended above for the time being but I need to figure out how high so I can maintain low light in the tank. Any idea? I have 15w bulbs and 20w bulbs in 6500k.


That's it for now...more to come as I am able to get better shots.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mr. Aqua 11.4g Blue Diamond tank/Riparium now with shrimp and lot o'pics*

You should get something that hangs from the floor and is super strong. 

Nice acclimation shots. I'm very excited.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Getting ready to put them in the tank. There's 11 or them, 2 molts already. Excited too cause I finally saw three BD's in the tank, one male, and I think a berried female. She's so dark it's hard to tell for sure.

Anyways, the tigers are nice. They are super tigers but not SUPER tigers. Not like my last ones with the really nice thick stripes, but they have the colors on their head and tails. They'll still be a cool addition to the tank.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok, seems the tigers drew out the BD's...there's 4 and one confirmed berried, not the one I was thinking, so there's one, likely two berried and definitely one male. Also, one of the tigers is berried. So, it's turned out to be a good shrimp day. Too bad I have to go to work in 40 minutes or it would have been a great day all around. Lights are off on the tank for now, I'm letting the tigers settle in a few hours then I'll turn them on. I'll get some pics later of the new additions and maybe the berried BD's!


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

Congrats on the good news!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks...super excited! Especially since I was sure I only had two BD's left out of 11. Only 4/11 still kinda sux...but at least there should be a nice batch of babies soon. There could possibly be more in there still hiding. I know for sure I lost 4.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

MABJ said:


> You should get something that hangs from the floor and is super strong.


I have a heavy duty plant hanger that I bought for this...it will attach to the wall into a stud so it should be able to support any light that I would want to hang over this tank. I just need to figure out how how. I don't want to have too much light and risk algae or be forced to have to use CO2 on this tank but I don't want to under do it either. I'm sure the answer is out there, I just need to do some reading.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Yikes! I wouldn't do co2 on these shrimp. 

I'm not sure how, as I'm no light guy. Nor am I a DIY guy. 

But I'm definitely excited for your pics.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Here's a few shots of one of the new tigers...rest wouldn't come out to pose for me...









Not sure that they are all that super...but they are tigers and still pretty cool.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I was gonna say they don't look like stereotypical super tigers. 

But they do look neat. 

How do they look next to your BDs?


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

they look cool
good luck


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

MABJ said:


> How do they look next to your BDs?


Pretty cool. I do wish they were strong supers but for the price I can't complain.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Pretty cool. I do wish they were strong supers but for the price I can't complain.


They may even get stronger in different parameters. So.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Red tiger...



Super blue male...hopefully the father of the upcoming batch of babies...



Just thought this was a cool shot of one of my MTS...


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice shots bro. 

I've got one outstanding all black male. My other one is very mottled.

That's a nice solid blue


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Not much going on. I am happy to see that there were several molts in the tank today. Not sure if tiger or BD...but hopefully I'll see some more berries very soon.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

I like that red striped tiger!


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Those Tigers are beautiful. I'm loving the colors.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Lucky bastard >:-/. That they are.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, I'm pretty happy with them. For the price I can't complain. I don't think they really are super tigers though. I've had super tigers before and these don't compare. Still liking them though. 

Current tiger...



Super tiger I had before...



Pretty big difference if you ask me. 

Anyways...I have the HOB pretty heavily planted now, I'll get a current pic up soon. I'm waiting on a riparium kit from hydrophyte so once it's in I'll have the whole back of the tank planted. I'll probably start setting up the 12" cube soon too. It's going to be planted rip style as well I think. Or I may even do a mini Paludarium with it. Who knows.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Nubster those are some badass shrimp! This tank looks good, can't wait to see it as a rip! Did you ever get any Supreme Reds from Speedie? I keep trying to grab some for my PFR tank but he is out every time I messege him. One of these days!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

No, I haven't. One of these days. I was going to order some more BD's but since I have one berried I'm holding off. I haven't seen babies yet so hoping they will pop out soon. I can't say how long mama's been prego but it's been at least a couple weeks.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

BABIES!!!! Came home today to find 5 shimplets so far. All are tinged blue. So EXCITED!!!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nubster said:


> BABIES!!!! Came home today to find 5 shimplets so far. All are tinged blue. So EXCITED!!!


They're so blue!!!!!!!! CONGRATS


----------



## nightshadebel (May 3, 2012)

YAY! you found them! now you know why you cant find the berried girl


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Update...there's 7 baby BD's and 2 berried tigers right now that I can see. Very excited.

Red Tiger none-the-less. The other mama to be is red striped as well.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Super pretty  you've gotta feel accomplished lol.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Sure do. Like a proud papa. 

Got some goodies today. Got a riparium kit in from hydrophyte with a bunch of plants as well as an order of some nice looking red root floaters. I'll be working on that this evening and will take some pics along the way.


----------



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm sorry if I missed it but what are your parameters?

Seriously interested in BDs. How do you think they'd do in a 5.5 gal?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I think I posted it at the beginning. Off the top of my head I think they are:

pH 7.6
KH 2
GH 6
TDS 230
Using tap water

Temps around 70 or so. I have a small AC unit in the window of my "shrimp" room set on 65 but it isn't quite that cool in there.

Substrate is inert Eco-Complete.

They'd do fine in a 5.5g tank. They are just neos though I suspect they are a bit more sensitve due to breeding for their coloration. Similar to yellow neos. So if you are thinking about them, make sure to set your tank up at least a month in advance if not longer if you don't have the tank setup already. That way there's plenty of biofilm and the tank is nice a ready. I made the mistake of setting mine up litterally the night before my shrimp arrived. I can't say for sure if that's what caused my deaths, but I had 5 deaths out of 11 shrimp I bought from speedie plus a DOA.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I just went back and looks like I didn't post some of the parameters. I'll give them a check this evening and update that. I should check to see where things are at. I'd guess they are good considering a new batch of babies and two berried tigers. Lots of molts all the time so I'm assuming GH/KH is good and everyone is liking the tank well enough.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Here's a few shots of the rip kit. I just have them in there haphazardly at the moment. I just wanted to get the plants in the water and under some light. Everything seemed to make it through shipping just fine. I'll probably mess with the placement some more tomorrow.

The kit...



Front...



Top down. Can't see the red root floaters that well...I was using my phone. 



I'll be removing the LED light and hanging a CFL up above the tank so all the plants get plenty of light. Things in the tank should be shaded plenty to maintain low light. Guess we'll see what happens over time.


----------



## EngineChauffer (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow man, beautiful setup you got going there! I would be stoked about those beautiful shrimp having babies as well...heck I am happy that one of my whisker shrimp is berried...lol


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Think I spied another berried BD! I'll try for pics later. Also, there might have been another small batch hatched. Unless there was more that have been hiding, I'm seeing several more babies today and they look a bit smaller than the others. There's at least 10 babies now. One is already black!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

So awesome! I think mine are adjusting finally. I THINK my PH/GH/KH are a little too low for them. 

Doing some testing and reconfiguration of their water soon. 

Their shells are beautiful like yours though.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Basically, it should be against the rules, Nubster, for you not to post new photos of these great shrimp every single day.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

haha...I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

Beautiful.

What are you using for substrate?

And sorry if this is off-topic, but I see you have a finnex fugeray-r ultraslim. How are they as far as lighting? How would one do over a standard 5.5 gallon? Good enough to grow most mosses?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm using Eco-Complete and I really like it a lot. All it is really is finely crushed lava rock. With a little searching I'm sure you could find it cheaper. But I love the look of it.

The light, yeah, it's a nice little light. It's doing a fine job with the plants I have in and on the tank. The stuff in my HOB has really grown a lot and things in the tank are doing well too. I do plan to change it out for a suspended CFL so that I can get light on all my new rip plants and I'll use the clip on with my other cube tank which I plan to setup soon for my PFR's. Eventually I'll get a different Fenix light to suspend over this tank but for now a CFL should work just fine.


----------



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

Nubster said:


> I'm using Eco-Complete and I really like it a lot. All it is really is finely crushed lava rock. With a little searching I'm sure you could find it cheaper. But I love the look of it.
> 
> The light, yeah, it's a nice little light. It's doing a fine job with the plants I have in and on the tank. The stuff in my HOB has really grown a lot and things in the tank are doing well too. I do plan to change it out for a suspended CFL so that I can get light on all my new rip plants and I'll use the clip on with my other cube tank which I plan to setup soon for my PFR's. Eventually I'll get a different Fenix light to suspend over this tank but for now a CFL should work just fine.


How do you think it will do on a 5.5 gallon?


----------



## clunkified (Sep 10, 2011)

Really great shrimp pix! Sorry if this was covered somewhere else, but what lens, shutter speed and f-stop are you using?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Destroyer551 said:


> How do you think it will do on a 5.5 gallon?


I think it would be great.



clunkified said:


> Really great shrimp pix! Sorry if this was covered somewhere else, but what lens, shutter speed and f-stop are you using?


Nikon D7000, Tamron 90mm Macro, f/stops vary.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm interested in picking up my first DSLR soon. I've been tossing around D3200, D5100. I don't think I can afford the D7000 lol.

What do you think?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

D7000 is about $650-700 used. That's what I'd do. If not, the D5100/5200 for sure over the D3200. I only ever buy used. Never had a problem. You get so much more bang for the buck. Yeah, I'm a generation or two behind the current models, but the stuff still works fantastic is in all honesty is way more camera than 90% of people would ever need.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nubster said:


> D7000 is about $650-700 used. That's what I'd do. If not, the D5100/5200 for sure over the D3200. I only ever buy used. Never had a problem. You get so much more bang for the buck. Yeah, I'm a generation or two behind the current models, but the stuff still works fantastic is in all honesty is way more camera than 90% of people would ever need.


Oh I believe it. I need a DSLR for work. I just don't get paid a lot for work... Yet lol. It just would be convenient that I could use it for shrimp. 

Wonder if I could get a lens included for $650 on a D7k.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Not likely. Maybe a cheap kit lens which would be ok but not stellar. I don't really own any great lenses anyways so I make due.

*** Just found a Nikon D7000 & 18-105 lens for $825. Not a bad deal.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Must.have.baby.update.NAO.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Not likely. Maybe a cheap kit lens which would be ok but not stellar. I don't really own any great lenses anyways so I make due.
> 
> *** Just found a Nikon D7000 & 18-105 lens for $825. Not a bad deal.


Just saw that update. Damn that's a good deal. >_____> if only I had saved for it already. In the planning stages of purchasing one. Was considering September/October as a buy date.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

They'll likely be the same or less. Rumor has it the D400 might be announced sometime around Sept. If that happens, D300's and D7000 will drop in price like stones.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

As far as tank updates...I think that those additional babies I'm seeing are tigers. They aren't blue like the others but clear.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That price drop sounds right up my alley.

Do you count a lot of babies?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

At least 10


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Dead shrimp. Not sure if BD or Tiger. I'm thinking couple Tigers might have a bacteria infection. Guess I'll try to do treatments and see what happens.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

:O no way.. 

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

All BD's accounted for so it was a Tiger. Still sucks but I guess if one of my shrimp had to die in that tank, I'd rather it have been a Tiger.

On a good note, one of my BD's females looks like she's about to explode with eggs.

That's about it for now.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Updated shot of my rip setup...things seem to be growing well.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Looks like a fun set up, Nubster! Nice to see the sword is doing well.....mine pretty much died as soon as it hit my tank! Has it sent out and "swordlettes" yet?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

No. It's grown but no swordlettes yet.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

How'd your BD's fare bud? Mine aren't doing well


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice plants in there! Is that the wild _Polygonum_ off to the left? I have been meaning to try that stuff out. We have a whole creek full of it behind our house.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE (Aug 5, 2013)

That tank is jam packed with goodies  Looks like something I could sit and just stare at to see if something pops out.


----------



## Carlin (Sep 9, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

RIP some of the old members. I myself rarely get on anymore ;(.


----------



## CrazyCory (Apr 29, 2009)

Anybody can shed some light on the ingredients?






Nubster said:


> THANKS!
> 
> Good dose of Liam's "Secret Sauce"...


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Still alive...not much going on. Lost interest for the most part. Tank is still kickin'...must be doing alright...there's some slow breeding going on...probably 20+ Blue Diamonds in there all looking healthy. All I've been doing is topping off the water and adding some nutrients now and then for the plants. Otherwise, self sustaining. Thought about setting up a smaller Mr. Aqua at my office and moving the contents of this tank over there and being done with it at home.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

CrazyCory said:


> Anybody can shed some light on the ingredients?


No idea but it works.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Shrimp still alive. Some breeding going on. Tank very neglected but being brought back to life. I think that die off / births have been about equal as I'm not really seeing more shrimp than I originally started with. Hoping a good restart will fix that and get things rolling. That's my yearly update.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Trying to clear out as much of that frogbit as I can and I added some red root floaters. The shrimp really dig hanging off the roots. I need a new filter I think...my AC is dying. I may just do a sponge filter, not sure yet. Really all that's oxygenating the water at the moment is an airstone. It works but there's no filtration. I'm planning to tear the tank down soon and move it to my office I think. We are doing a bunch of stuff around the house including turning the spare room back into a bedroom so the shrimp tank is kinda in the way and not really a good place for it out in the house right now. An office tank will be cool though...that way I can get paid to maintain it...lol


----------

